# Nacht durchmachen



## Alkopopsteuer (26. August 2009)

Ich würde gerne eine Nacht durchmachen. Wäre ja kein Probelm, wäre nicht am nächsten Tag Schule....
Was kann man machen, dass man nicht so richtig kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist am nächsten Tag (hilft es vllt. einige Tage zuvor länger zu schlafen als sonst?).
Vilen Dank an alle Antwortenden!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne eine Nacht durchmachen. Wäre ja kein Probelm, wäre nicht am nächsten Tag Schule....
> Was kann man machen, dass man nicht so richtig kaputt
> 
> 
> ...



"Vorschlafen" geht nicht. Wissenschaftlich unmöglich.

Du könntest Energy-Drinks ohne Ende trinken, aber für die Nebenwirkungen übernimmt keiner die Haftung.

Aber am besten: Einfach Schlafen. Du tust deinem Körper mit sowas keinen Gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. August 2009)

Ne Nacht durchzumachen ist kein Problem, das schafft man auch ohne Hilfsmittel. 
Wenn du aber vorhast 48 Stunden(+) wach zu bleiben dann mal gute Nacht, das ist kein Spaß. Falls ja : auf keinen Fall gleich anfangen Cola/Kaffee zu bechern, Koffein wirkt nicht viel länger als 5 Stunden, danach muss es dann immer mehr sein damit es wirkt. Und ein Koffeeinschock willst du ja wohl nicht haben. 
Einfach ablenken lassen und machen was dir Spaß macht (wirst es ja woh auch kaum grundlos machen, oder?).
Würde ich aber lassen, ist alles andere als gesund. Ne Nacht durchmachen ist kein Problem, aber übertreibs nicht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. August 2009)

Nacht durchmachen ohne Kater geht am besten mit gutem Vodka  ;D
Kein/kaum Zuckerzeugs dazu, und du bist am nächsten morgen ohne Kater

von ner Fahne war ja nich die rede ^^

In irgendn Irish Pub hocken und n paar gemütliche Bier zischen is auch super, um wach zu bleiben.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

Ne, ich will mir was Live angucken, des von 2 Uhr nachts bis um 5 Uhr geht.
Bringt es was wenn ich vllt davor noch so von 11 bis halb 2 schlafe?
Is nämlich net die erste Nacht ohne Schlaf. Bei denen davor war es jedoch so, dass ich 3 Tage vollkommen schlecht drauf war und sau agressiv. Will des net nochmal so erleben (Ok, war da noch bissl jünger und hatte noch keine Übung im länger als um 10 Uhr abends aufleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2009)

Würd ich lassen, manche Leute werden von Alkohol erst recht müde. Ist bei mir zwar nicht der Fall, aber ich kenne viele bei denen das so ist. 
@TE, deine Sig ist 'etwas' groß.

Edit : Würde ich lassen, wenn ich (was deswegen auch selten genug passiert) am Tag schlafe bin ich danach immer saumüde. Bis 5 wachbleiben sollte aber absolut kein Problem sein, schläfst am Morgen eben bis 11,12 dann passt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur aus Neugier, was kommt denn Live von 2 bis 5 ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

Ne, ich will mir was Live angucken, des von 2 Uhr nachts bis um 5 Uhr geht.
Bringt es was wenn ich vllt davor noch so von 11 bis halb 2 schlafe?
Is nämlich net die erste Nacht ohne Schlaf. Bei denen davor war es jedoch so, dass ich 3 Tage vollkommen schlecht drauf war und sau agressiv. Will des net nochmal so erleben (Ok, war da noch bissl jünger und hatte noch keine Übung im länger als um 10 Uhr abends aufleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).




Terrorsatan, willt doch keinen Minderjährigen zum Alkoholkonsum verführen?^^




Edit: Sig is kleiner!
Will keine Werbung machen, aber es kommt Wwe Breaking Point. Und ich muss um 7 aufstehen also lang shclafen is net drin...


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. August 2009)

datt kann ich ja nich riechen  ^^
gott früher hatt man an Lans auch ma 48h durchgemacht ^^ ( nur mit Cola, CS und Chips  ;D )
Dir Jugend von heute verträgt wohl nichts  xDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

Aufbleiben is ja net das Problem. Bloß danach das Upf*cked sein is das Problem^^.


----------



## Night falls (27. August 2009)

Du "feierst" bis zum Morgen durch, und fängst dann an Wasser zu saufen wie ein Pferd. Dann legst du dich schlafen und immer wenn du aufwachst, schüttest du Mineralwasser in dich rein. Wenn es dann wirklich Zeit ist aufzustehen, machst du dir einen Kaffee und lutschst ein Koffeinbonbon - et voila! Du solltest einigermaßen auf der Höhe sein.

Btw hoffe ich, morgen keinen Kater zu haben ._.


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> gott früher hatt man an Lans auch ma 48h durchgemacht ^^ ( nur mit Cola, CS und Chips  ;D )


Tut sie immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin erst vor n paar Stunden von ner Lan gekommen *yawn*

Wir hatten dazu übrigens schonmal mal einen Thread hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

Is ja eig bissl anders, ich brauch ja nicht die Pille ich brauch die Pille danach xd.^^


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, obs was nützt, aber ich könnte es mir vorstellen.
Morgensport.
Morgenfrüh draussen an die frische Luft und joggen gehen! Um mal den Blutkreislauf wieder in schwung zu bringen.


----------



## Sin (27. August 2009)

Freundin suchen und dann.. naja.. ^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (27. August 2009)

1-2  stunden schlaf reichen aus und nach der schule pennst du noch 3-4 stunden :>


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. August 2009)

Aus eigener Erfahrung (habe früher immer nach jeden Ferien auf den 1. Schultag durchgemacht xD) kann ich dir empfehlen nicht um 5 schlafen zu gehen, sondern durchzumachen. Andernfalls bist du wirklich wie gerädert wenn der Wecker klingelt und schwänzt dann womöglich noch die Schule, weil du nicht aus den Federn kommst. Zieh dir dann um 7 nen Kaffee rein, geh ganz normal zur Schule und dann am frühen Abend (so um 18-20 Uhr, wenn du solange durchhälst) pennen. Hat immer wunderbar geklappt, ich war sogar immer recht fit morgens. Nur gegen Mittag wurd ich dann erst müde, aber da dürfte ja die Schule aus sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

hmm ich war am WE Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag komplett durch wach und mir gehts super (am arsch ich bin immer noch sau müde und das obwohl ich jetzt unter der woche um 23:00 schlafen gehe -.-)
du musst einfach weiter gas geben und mit kopf und körper immer voll gas geben dann gehts (is halt in der schule blöd XD)


----------



## Perkone (27. August 2009)

Hab am letzten Tag inner Berufschule auch durchgemacht. Hab mir mit n Freund 2 Filme angeguckt, dann wars eh 4 Uhr morgens, dann bis ca 6 uhr an der shisha gehangen ;D 1 Stunde schlafen dann in Schule xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2009)

also ne woche vor schulende (da war ich noch jung und so xD 16so +/-) war auch ne feier
wichtig um ohne kater auf zu wachen ist: viel trinken .. und nein damit mein ich nid wodka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und viel essen

ein voller magen kann mehr alkohol aufsaugen ..
und ne freundin und bettsport hilft da auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wobei ich da das schlafen komplett weg gelassen hab und einfach so in die schule bin (war nen freitag)

edit blub falsch gelesen der te will sich nur was ankuken .. wtf?
unter 48h isses keine lan und solange wird ja wohl jeder auf bleiben können .. dafür gibts redbull/cola osaft und viele andere tolle erfindungen mit denen man erst nach ca 53h komplett einpennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Tjo das Nacht durchmachen an und für sich ist kein Problem, solange man sich permanent beschäftigen kann. Das Problem ist eher, dass das in der Schule nicht mehr gegeben ist. Wie in rund 90% aller Klassenbetriebe werdet Ihr wohl nen Frontalunterricht haben. Wenn da der Lehrer permanent labert und Du nichts zu tun hast, garantiere ich Dir, dass Du nicht durchhalten wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Insofern gibts keine legale Lösung für Dein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die hoch gelobten Koffeinlösungen helfen nicht wirklich weiter. Die pushen Dich vielleicht für einzelne Minütchen auf und/oder verhelfen Dir zu nervösem Treiben (mit dem Bein zucken, auf den Tisch klopfen, etc), aber wirklich bringen tun sie nix, wenn Du keinen Schlaf gehabt hast.

Du könntest versuchen, Dir ein Beispiel an den Shaolin-Mönchen und co zu nehmen und Deinen Willen eisern und hart zu trainieren, dass Dir der Schlafmangel nichts ausmacht, aber das braucht wohl Übung über längere Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei schlimm ist meistens nur der Morgen. Hast Dus bis zum Mittag durchgehalten, gehts Dir bald wieder besser.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wobei schlimm ist meistens nur der Morgen. Hast Dus bis zum Mittag durchgehalten, gehts Dir bald wieder besser.


Der Vormittag ist normal nicht so schlimm, so von 6-7 gehts einem meistens dreckig, aber wenn man dann was gegessen und getrunken hat (nein, nicht chips und bier/energy drinks, sondern eher ne wurstsemmel oder so) schafft mans bis zum Mittagessen recht gut (zuckerl lutschen funktioniert manchmal auch recht gut)
so richtig niederhaun tuts einen (mich zumindest) erst am nachmittag gegen 4. Da konntest du mich früher dann echt vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Belphega (27. August 2009)

Warum willst du denn die Nacht durchmachen?
Also wirklich ein Mittel gibts dafür nicht.

Du könntest Koffeintabletten schlucken, aber die führn bei extremer Übermüdung sogar zu Herzkreislaufschwächen.

Untertags Schlafen hilft auch (:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

So, hab mir überlegt, dass ich vorher noch so von ca. halb 11 bis halb 2 schlaf, dass ich wenigstens noch 3 h Schlaf hab. Wird mich harten Kerl schon nicht umwerfen^^.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. August 2009)

Ach ja, was ich noch vergessen hab: Vergiss Cola und Kaffee zum Wach bleiben. Ich schwöre auf Eistee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du brauchst kein koffein, du brauchst nen Zuckerflash um nicht einzuschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

fail nach 3 std schlaf wirst du kaum ausm bett kommen und die müdigkeit dann den tag mit dir rumschleppen

jep zuckerschock ftw !!!


----------



## claet (27. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fail nach 3 std schlaf wirst du kaum ausm bett kommen[..]



fail? so so ..

Und was genau sagt dir, dass andere da sind wie du (es vielleicht bist)?

Wenn mans kann (und ich könnte es) würde ich es genauso machen!
Allerdings frage ich mich, warum erst um 11? Warum gehst du nicht ausnahmsweise mal um 21 uhr oder so ins Bett?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

Brauch halt bissl länger zum einpennen^^.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. August 2009)

Jo, ne Runde Powernapping vor der aktion und danach sollte schon helfen


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

Wenn schon Alkohol dann sollte mindestens das letzte Getränk antialkoholisch sein! Je mehr desto besser!

Ich würd auch noch schlafen! Aber laß das Licht an und bilde dir ein es wäre nur ein "Mittagsschläfchen". Dadurch das es nicht komplett dunkel ist schlaf ich nicht so "tief" ein und steh wieder besser auf.

2 Wecker stellen! Sicher ist sicher!

Morgens natürlich anständig Kaffee kochen und viel Sprudel trinken gegen den Brand!

Also bis Mittags solltest du so Problemlos durchhalten!


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Der Vormittag ist normal nicht so schlimm, so von 6-7 gehts einem meistens dreckig, aber wenn man dann was gegessen und getrunken hat (nein, nicht chips und bier/energy drinks, sondern eher ne wurstsemmel oder so) schafft mans bis zum Mittagessen recht gut (zuckerl lutschen funktioniert manchmal auch recht gut)
> so richtig niederhaun tuts einen (mich zumindest) erst am nachmittag gegen 4. Da konntest du mich früher dann echt vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir war die schlimmste Zeit immer von 9-10 Uhr, aber das scheint dann wohl bei jedem ein Bisschen anders zu sein. Am Nachmittag hatt ich nie Probleme, erst abends wurds dann wieder schlimm.


----------



## Rexo (27. August 2009)

_Die meisten haben hier was vergessen ^^

wen du durchmachen willst unter keinen umstanden die augen langer als 5 sek zu machen ^^
weis das aus eigene erfahrung ^^

edit:ab 2 uhr wierd es hart_


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

bei mir is die schlimmste zeit immer in der dämmerung (sonnaufgang wie sonnenuntergang da kannste mich voll in die tonne treten)


----------



## TaroEld (27. August 2009)

Wenn schlafen, dann nicht mehr als ne 1/2 Stunde, damit du nicht in die "tiefschlafphase" kommst... Hab ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (27. August 2009)

als ich noch jung und doof war. ...vor ca. 4 jahren^^....
hab ich eigentlich regelmäßig von freitag abend bis sonntag morgen durchgemacht
ohne einmal zu pennen, nicht mal ne minute, im ernst.
dazu muss ich sagen das ich damals ne verrückte zeit hatte. und koks und xtc dazu verholfen haben.
aber spätestens am samstag abend sitzen alle nur noch in der runde trinken bier und treiben so vor sich hin.
versuchte man dann zu pennen ging es einfach nicht. irgentwie war man total am ende und müde aber irgentwie auch wieder nicht.
dazu muss ich sagen, mach das nicht!!!! wobei ich denke das du das sowieso nicht vor hast.
soll auch kein tipp sein oder verharmlosung von drogen. eher eine verteufelung davon.
aber wollte nur damit zeigen das dass nicht unmöglich ist solang durchzumachen.

.. eine nacht durchzumachen (ohne drogen) is echt nich schwer. ich muss es jede nacht von mo-fr.
ich arbeite nachts und schlafe tagsüber^^


----------



## Hendrixlol (27. August 2009)

Eine Nacht durchmachen is überhaupt kein Problem... einfach immer ablenken. Hab sogar mal 2 Nächte hintereinander durchgemacht. Dritte wird aber zu hart und is ohne Drogen glaub ich kaum zu schaffen. Amphetmine und so :/


----------



## ROCKnLOL (27. August 2009)

Hendrixlol schrieb:


> Eine Nacht durchmachen is überhaupt kein Problem... einfach immer ablenken. Hab sogar mal 2 Nächte hintereinander durchgemacht. Dritte wird aber zu hart und is ohne Drogen glaub ich kaum zu schaffen. Amphetmine und so :/




.... mit mary-jane hast du die 2 tage aber bestimmt nich geschafft^^...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

Kann man eigentlich immer tags durchschlafen und nachts dan immer wachbleiben bzw was unternehmen?
Also von sonnenaufgang bis sonnenuntergang,dan aufstehen und sonnenaufgang wieder schlafen?^^


----------



## ROCKnLOL (27. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich immer tags durchschlafen und nachts dan immer wachbleiben bzw was unternehmen?
> Also von sonnenaufgang bis sonnenuntergang,dan aufstehen und sonnenaufgang wieder schlafen?^^




ja! habe ich schon erwähnt
ich arbeite von 21 uhr-ca.8 uhr dann nach hause und pennen bis ca. 16 uhr 
von mo-fr

ich bin ein vampier^^ und das schon seit 7 jahren
was machen denn sonst leute die immer nachtschicht ham?^^
jetzt hab ich grad n paar tage frei deshalb schreibe ich jetzt um diese (für mich viel zu grelle und laute) tageszeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hendrixlol (27. August 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> .... mit mary-jane hast du die 2 tage aber bestimmt nich geschafft^^......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

khorill wir wissen das du ne freundin hast du fragst uns ja ständig nach datingtips -.- *seufz*


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> khorill wir wissen das du ne freundin hast du fragst uns ja ständig nach datingtips -.- *seufz*





Khorhiil schrieb:


> EINMAL!!! ICH BETONE UND WIEDERHOLE!!!!.. EINMAL!!! xDD


Hach, das ist mir glatt den neu gefundenen Tusch wert:


Edit: Wovon ich abrate: *NIEMALS* Den Kopf auf nem Stift, Lineal oder Ähnliches in der Schule aufstützen, weil der so schwer ist und man so müde ist und man hofft, dass man dadurch nicht einschläft. Was nämlich tatsächlich passieren wird ist, dass wenn Du einschläfst, Dein Kopf aus der Balance fällt, auf den Tisch knallt und Dich ausnahmslos jeder anglotzen und auslachen wird. Andererseits wenn ichs recht bedenke: doch machs, für Deine Klassenkameraden wirds sehr lustig sein, ich lache heute noch darüber wenn ich zurückdenke, als dem das neben mir passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

Davatar du sau jetzt musste ich voll laut loslachen XDDD

khorill du hast uns 2 mal gefragt einmal um sie kennen zu lernen und an dich zu binden und einmal weil du einfach zu unkreativ bist !

den ersten thread hat du aber dann umbennant und eine umfrage daraus gemacht wer schon auf welchen konzerten war ----.----


----------



## tschilpi (27. August 2009)

Selbsthypnose und deinem Unterbewusstsein suggerieren, dich wachzuhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (27. August 2009)

Ehrlich Antwortet? Zieh dir was in der Nase rein dann biste eine weile wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nicht vergessen nach zu ziehen. *Also Kreide*  hust


----------



## Briefklammer (27. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 An nem Schultag willst du durch machen?
Na dann ich würds dir nicht empfehlen machs in den Ferien oder Wochenenden und auch nur dann wenn du Zockst vorn TV würde ich mich schon garnich erst setzen da wirst du nur schneller müde^^
Naja ist ja deine Sache
wenn ich durchmachen will ess ich Mittags und Abends nichts ich schlaf mit leeren magen nicht ein da kann ich mich ins Bett legen und bin hell wach probiers mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (27. August 2009)

du könntest es auch ganz klassisch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nehm die live sendung auf und gugg se dann wenn du wieder daheim bist^^
geht halt nur wenn du n video/dvd rekorder oder ne tv karte hast^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

Ne, kann man 2 Tage später eh im Internet angucken. Bloß
1. Hab ich keine Geduld, ich Spoiler mich selbst.
2. Livefeeling is sowas von super.
3. Würd ich mich wahrscheins totschlagen, wenn ichs jetzt net Liveseh^^.
4. Danach ist der 1. Schultag, was natürlich Trauer ist, und da ist sowas natürlich toll als "jungessellenabschied".


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

Nehm dir einen Kasten Mineralwasser auf dein Zimmer und zwinge dich jede halbe Stunde eine Flasche zu trinken.Dann musst du so oft pullern dass du keine Zeit zum schlafen mehr hast^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. August 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Nehm dir einen Kasten Mineralwasser auf dein Zimmer und zwinge dich jede halbe Stunde eine Flasche zu trinken.Dann musst du so oft pullern dass du keine Zeit zum schlafen mehr hast^^



made my 22:15 Uhr


Red Bull => Zucker und Koffeinschock, sauf einfach 3-4 Dosen nacheinander dann hältst du schon die härtesten 3-4 Stunden durch


----------



## OMGlooool (29. August 2009)

mein Tipp:

MAGIC MAN


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> mein Tipp:
> 
> MAGIC MAN



das zeug bringt 0 =/ 

hol dir lieber ne guten kumpel und macht zusammen durch das geht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (29. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo das Nacht durchmachen an und für sich ist kein Problem, solange man sich permanent beschäftigen kann. Das Problem ist eher, dass das in der Schule nicht mehr gegeben ist. Wie in rund 90% aller Klassenbetriebe werdet Ihr wohl nen Frontalunterricht haben. Wenn da der Lehrer permanent labert und Du nichts zu tun hast, garantiere ich Dir, dass Du nicht durchhalten wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach Quark, geht schon noch. Schlaf einfach danach noch deine 2,3 Stunden und nimm ne schöne kalte Dusche. Dann gehts bei mir immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Ich nehme hier eh 80% der Tipps net ernst^^.


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2009)

Ihr immer mit eurem Bettsport. Danach mögt ihr alle hellwach sein (was ich bezweifle), aber das arme Mädchen kann eine Woche lang nicht sitzen, oder was? ^^

Nun ja, ich schweife ab. Ich würde eine Mischung aus gesundem Essen, Kaffee und viel Mineralwasser empfehlen. Chips und das ganze fettige Zeug machen nur träge und müde. Besonders gut wirkt eine heiße Miso-Suppe mit frischem Ingwer und Chili, das bringt den Stoffwechsel richtig in Fahrt und hemmt die Müdigkeit. 

Ganz wichtig ist natürlich auch, dass man an den Tagen vorher ausreichend geschlafen hat, sonst macht das der Körper trotz aller Hilfsmittel nicht lange mit.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (29. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das zeug bringt 0 =/
> 
> hol dir lieber ne guten kumpel und macht zusammen durch das geht immer
> 
> ...



Jaaa stimmt hat ja letztes ma gut geklappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach geht das wirklich am einfachsten wenn man mit leuten zusammen ist .

Mfg


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Jaaa stimmt hat ja letztes ma gut geklappt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



richtösch


----------



## Scrätcher (29. August 2009)

eine Möglichkeit gibts noch: Wow-spielen! Beim datteln vergeht die Zeit auch wie im Flug


Früher hab ich gern Guarana getrunken aber irgendwie find ich es nirgendwo mehr! Nur noch diese Taurinbrühe....


----------



## LordofDemons (29. August 2009)

von der taurinbrühe hab ihc noch 6 flaschen im schrank und wills nicht trinken weils so ekelhaft is :<


----------



## Cranesh (2. September 2009)

Naja...

*Geistig*
Das wichtigste wurde ja genannt, Unterhaltung...
Da du extra Nachts aufstehst um das zu schauen, wird die wohl gegeben sein.

*Körperlich*
Wenn zwischendrin Werbung ist, dann geh dir die Füße vertreten, einfach ne Treppe hoch und runter Sprinten, Laternen austreten oder zur Tanke gehen (fals eine ums eck ist). Alternativ einfach Fenster auf und rausgucken ;>

*Ernährung* für die Nacht wurde ja genannt, viel Zucker oder Allgemein, alles was viel und ungesund ist.
Trinken Nachtsüber Säfte (Fruchtzucker, am besten Frische zb. der Blutorangen Saft von Aldi, oder der Multivitamin von Aldi) oder Limonaden (So nennt man Cola, Sprite, Fanta etc. = wasser+farbstoff+zucker/süßstoffe). Morgens dann langsam den Koffein Gehalt steigern.

Beispiel:
startzeit-6Uhr | Saft,Limonade,Sprudel
6-Schulbeginn | Kaffee, Red Bull und co
schulbeginn-schulende | regelmäßg koffein tabletten (1Päckchen mit 20? Stück kostet 4,95Euro oder sowas in der Apotheke)

Bei den Koffein Tabletten kann ich dir lediglich empfehlen, ein bisschen zu warten vor der nächsten..
Ich hab mal in der Kur den fehler gemacht nach einer durchgemachten Nacht (Aufgrund von einem EEG für das man extrem Müde sein muss) ca. 2,7Gramm Koffein zu mir zu nehmen. Ich hab alles mehrmals erzählt und kam mir wie gelähmt vor (bisschen wie schlafen nur man bekommt noch bisschen was mit), naja nie wieder...Nehm einfach in den 5Minuten Pausen jeweils eine Tablette, die wirken ca. 30Minuten).

Wobei ich ebenals der Meinung bin, das eine Nacht keinerlei Problem sein sollte, und in der Schule haste ja auch nen Nebensitzer zum scheiße labern oder nen Handy.

MFG Cranesh


----------



## Zonalar (2. September 2009)

EIner der Effektivsten Wege. Such dir ein paar Klassenkameraden o.ä. zu dir nach hause und mache eine Lan bis zum nächsten Schultag. Sorg dafür,d ass Party-stimmung aufkommt, ne riesen Pizza bestellt wird, überall Süssgetränke rumliegen, und dass die Spiele nicht ausgehen.

Ich denke, so klappt es am einfachsten und die Zeit wurde effezient genutzt ;-)


----------



## OneManShow (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ne, ich will mir was Live angucken, des von 2 Uhr nachts bis um 5 Uhr geht.
> Bringt es was wenn ich vllt davor noch so von 11 bis halb 2 schlafe?
> Is nämlich net die erste Nacht ohne Schlaf. Bei denen davor war es jedoch so, dass ich 3 Tage vollkommen schlecht drauf war und sau agressiv. Will des net nochmal so erleben (Ok, war da noch bissl jünger und hatte noch keine Übung im länger als um 10 Uhr abends aufleiben
> 
> ...


 
Aud Dsf Sexy Sportclips kucken oder was...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Boar, die Sportclips sind ja imemr Hammer. 2 min Sportclip und 20 min Werbung. Naja, wems gefällt^^


----------

